# Commitment Statement for Canberra



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi ,
Can anyone help me in writing a Commitment statement for Canberra, as I have applied for Stste sponsorship and they have asked me to demonstrate that I have personally researched Canberra's wonderful lifestyle and employment opportunities and write a commitment statement in my own words.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey.. ok, this time i need ur help...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Think of it as writing an answer to this question (as if someone is speaking to you). Another way to think of it, your English teacher has given you an end-of-term paper. It needs to answer this question:

You've decided to move to Canberra, why? what does it have to offer? What will you do there?

Be positive, initially just write down all the facts you know about the place and all the facts about how you will live and work there, then the second part is weaving it all into an essay that answers the above. 





abhiria said:


> Hi ,
> Can anyone help me in writing a Commitment statement for Canberra, as I have applied for Stste sponsorship and they have asked me to demonstrate that I have personally researched Canberra's wonderful lifestyle and employment opportunities and write a commitment statement in my own words.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

hey anj i had send u a msg check it out


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Can someone please help me with ACT Commitment Statement ?
Really need help here..!!


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

*ACT Commitment Statement*



aa2312 said:


> Can someone please help me with ACT Commitment Statement ?
> Really need help here..!!



Hello,
Did you manage to get a draft for ACT Commitment Statement ? if yes, request you to fwd that to me - <email removed>
I am abt to start my ACT nomination & in the process of preparing these docs. Also, plz send me if you have settlement cost research, Declaration of Financial Capacity. Yours might be a recent document. so that will def. help me.

Thanx.


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

What you need to include in your commitment statement:

1) 1 or 2 lines where you will give general information about Cenberra
2) Why do you want to make ACT your home? (i.e. talk about employment rate, housing, safety, etc...). This is the main part of your commitment statement
3) Attractions and entertainment in ACT
4) 1 or 2 lines as a conclusion 

You can use google & Canberra Your Future website to get some statistics and facts

I did the above and my commitment statement along with other documentations that ACT requested led to ACT's approval to grant me state sponsorship.


----------

